# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC chez O'gaming - émission #02

## Izual

Notre émission numéro deux se tiendra ce soir en direct, à 22h sur le Twitch de O'gaming. On a préparé des trucs fous, alors venez nombreux !

https://www.twitch.tv/ogamingtv

----------


## Zodex

'Tain c'est dommage je dors à cette heure-là moi.
Moi aussi je voulais dire des gros mots.  :Emo: 

Oubliez pas d'enregistrer l'émission, je voudrais pas louper ça !

----------


## alegria unknown

Après une sieste de trois heures, mon corps est prêt.  :Bave:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Enfin de retour !

----------


## M.Rick75

La musique d'attente, j'ai l'impression de retrouver Jean-Michel Jarre dans ses plus grandes œuvres. Chapeau bas Fish.

 ::ninja:: 

Est-ce que ce serait pas lui qui aurait, aussi, composé la musique d'attente quand on essaye d'appeler le service client de La Redoute ?

Et les vidéos de recrutement de la scientologie ?

 ::ninja::   ::ninja::

----------


## ian0delond

3 minutes de retard, la France ne l'oubliera pas !

----------


## Catel

Ivan ressemble BEAUCOUP TROP à un présentateur de FR3 des années 80.  :tired:

----------


## Croaker

Dites, c'est parce qu'Ivan est le chef qu'il a la seule flûte du plateau, manifestement remplie de tout autre chose que de l'eau ?

----------


## Howii

Il est où Chat ?  :tired:

----------


## alegria unknown

Purée le JT, excellent !

----------


## scie_sauteuse

Magnifique  ::wub::

----------


## Zerger

Le JT était sublime  ::wub:: 
Le trailer de L4D3!!

----------


## M.Rick75

Ahahah. Left4Dead 3 !!!

----------


## Howii

Ce JT ! Déjà excellent le mois dernier, là c'était à se pisser dessus de rire ! L4D3 c'est juste parfait !

----------


## Catel

Des tentatives de faire des simulations spatiales pointues, il y en a BEAUCOUP (cf topic du space opera). Beaucoup plus que de shoot spatiaux plus arcades à la Rogue Squadron. Simplement, ils ne viennent pas des éditeurs classiques car c'est devenu un marché de niche, comme le point&click traditionnel par exemple. Donc ce sont des tentatives qui viennent d'indés ou de la base des joueurs.

----------


## Catel

J'ajoute que si Star Citizen prend beaucoup de temps, c'est aussi parce qu'ils tentent des trucs (c'est ce qui m'a attiré sur le projet). En général, un AAA de grand éditeur va recycler son vieux moteur technique bricolé pour le décliner dans une formule sans risques. Star Citizen est un AAA qui va loin dans l'innovation technique, ça mérite un minimum d'attention, quitte à être davantage le laboratoire de Léonard de Vinci qu'un studio industriel. D'ailleurs ils se sont lancés, et derrière, Cyberpunk 2077 et BGE 2 ont été les suiveurs dans la tentative du "jeu géant" pour la prochaine génération.

----------


## Howii

C'était cassé, on a eu peur !

----------


## M.Rick75

Je veux la surmain !!!!

----------


## Zerger

Trop tard  :Cigare:

----------


## M.Rick75

Pfff, c'est nul.

Bon, j'en profite pour reposer ma question ici. Est-ce que Didier Couly a fait le générique d'ouverture de Canard PC ? J'ai cru voir qu'il avait participé à l’œil du Cyclone de Canal + (quelqu'un confirme ?) et j'ai trouvé qu'on en retrouvait un peu le style dans ce générique.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Encore mieux selon moi, il y a eu plus de fond.
J'ai passé un bon moment, et des remarques de canard bien marrantes sur le tchat.    :;):

----------


## Zerger

Super émission, plus de débat que la dernière fois j'ai l'impression, je n'ai pas vu les 2h30 passer, c'était prenant.
Le JT absolument culte!
Et je repars avec un cadeau.

Une bonne soirée, merci à vous !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

FISH ON VEUT LA ZIK BORDEL !

Ou k'on clique pour le harceler ?  ::P:

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> J'ajoute que si Star Citizen prend beaucoup de temps, c'est aussi parce qu'ils tentent des trucs (c'est ce qui m'a attiré sur le projet). En général, un AAA de grand éditeur va recycler son vieux moteur technique bricolé pour le décliner dans une formule sans risques. Star Citizen est un AAA qui va loin dans l'innovation technique, ça mérite un minimum d'attention, quitte à être davantage le laboratoire de Léonard de Vinci qu'un studio industriel. D'ailleurs ils se sont lancés, et derrière, Cyberpunk 2077 et BGE 2 ont été les suiveurs dans la tentative du "jeu géant" pour la prochaine génération.


J'aime beaucoup le coup de "Ouais mais Star Citizen va ptet définir un nouveau cap d'envergure du dev de jeu vidéo, le Super AAA, si il tient juste 10 ans supplémentaires de dev a ce rythme". 
Ben on est pas près de les voir a ce stade la, les AAAA.

----------


## Dirian

J'ai beau etre abonné a l'edition numerique, le live possede un ton tellement different que c'en est un tres bon complement.
Et j'adore Ackboo en live alors que je le trouve bof sur papier.

Vivement le mois prochain  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai regardé l'émission avec Mme Biscuitkzh et on a passé un chouette moment, avec des barres de rire pour le JT (ainsi qu'à chaque évocation de Fallout 76). Changez rien, c'est du bonheur !

On pourrait avoir un CD dédicacé de Fishbone à gagner la prochaine fois ?

----------


## Kazemaho

Juste parfait. Ackboo, change rien !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Quel public génial.  :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme2016

Bon par contre l'horaire c'est chaud pour les gens qui travaillent  :Emo: .

----------


## Megiddo

Emission sympa. C'est vrai qu'il y a un petit air de NPA qui n'est pas pour me déplaire. Gildas (RIP, vieux) Included.  ::P: 

Ton décalé, présentation, réalisation et séquences kitsch, ça rigole, ça permet de mettre en lumière et en commun (mais aussi en opposition, ce qui est également très bien) les différentes sensibilités des rédacteurs…Je trouve que l'implémentation de petites séquences in-game en encadré permet de mieux imager le discours, ça apporte à vos arguments un petit support visuel agréable. A creuser. L'émission proposait un format assez long, ça ne me dérange pas mais c'est également bien pour le spectateur d'avoir des bandeaux en bas, comme vous le faites, pour situer le sujet en cours et éventuellement naviguer plus facilement à différents points de la vidéo (un petit encadré persistant, ou récurrent, présentant très brièvement les divers points de l'émission et mettant en surbrillance le sujet actuel serait un plus. Enfin un truc comme ça, quoi, c'est vous qui voyez. Ca peut aussi bien être un tableau en plastique au fond de la pièce.). Le format mensuel semble intéressant, on sent que vous souhaitez laisser la primeur de l'actualité "chaude", du moment, les tests, les previews, pour le mag papier et ça peut se comprendre.

Ca vous permet d'aborder un peu plus des sujets de fond et d'en discuter, mais c'est également bien d'avoir quelques allusions à l'actualité du moment. Comme par exemple votre position sur des jeux dont la sortie ne coincide pas avec la parution papier, mais plus avec le calendrier de l'émission. Avoir un léger avis sans concessions quand c'est possible (autrement dit quand vous avez les versions review en main), une forme de "teaser" du ton que va adopter votre futur test, en temps utile, ça pourrait être bien et c'est aussi un peu pour ça qu'on apprécie votre indépendance éditoriale. L'aspect collégial permettrait en outre de profiter là aussi des diverses sensibilités ou préférences qui sont présentes autour de la table.

Globalement d'accord avec pas mal de vos positions (l'âge sans doute, le recul, l'expérience, la blasitude, ce petit côté légèrement snob de Cusack/Black qui parlent de musique dans High Fidelity, nommez ou imagez ça comme vous voulez) ou vos choix de sujets. Un jeu qui fait polémique, les tendances du marché, un peu de sociétal. Vous entendre parler un peu plus de gameplay, de technique de jeu, rentrer dans la façon dont vous abordez le travail de test, qui est le spécialiste de tel ou tel genre, comment vous comparez les jeux du moment, hiérarchisez les titres au sein d'un genre, jouez entre vous, serait sympa au programme d'une prochaine émission. Ca donne du corps et une assise à vos prises de position. 

Juste deux petites remarques : Une à propos de Tarkov, je suis surpris qu'il ne vous emballe pas plus que ça, ne serait-ce que sur le pur gameplay de shoot (30 fps, opti à la ramasse, c'est pas totalement faux mais vous êtes durs quand même. Aucun avenir?? Bon, c'est le fan qui parle, j'avoue). En outre, concernant l'eSport, il est surprenant de ne pas aborder (ou alors j'ai raté ce passage, ce qui est également possible) les discussions en cours autour de l'entrée de cette discipline aux Jeux Olympiques. C'est désormais presque acquis il me semble pour les prochains jeux d'Asie du Sud Est en 2019 et le sujet semble rester sur la table pour les jeux de 2020 au Japon. Pour Paris 2024, l'eSport se mange pour l'instant une fin de non recevoir cordiale mais ferme, à défaut d'être définitive. L'ESport, une discipline définitivement implantée sur et dominée par le seul continent asiatique?


Sinon, j'ai cru comprendre que c'est l'ami Zerger qui a gagné la timbale, GG.


Oh et, il est heureux que tout le monde n'ait apparemment pas droit au champagne, car ça m'a permis de voir que vos mugs défoncent. On peut en commander quelque part?


Bref, merci pour votre émission. Comme vous le dites très bien à propos des phases de beta, notez les retours, mais surtout continuez à faire votre popote perso. On ne la voit nulle part ailleurs.  ::):

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Bon par contre l'horaire c'est chaud pour les gens qui travaillent .


This !  :Cell:  :Cocolol:

----------


## Croaker

C'était aussi cool que la première fois, mais vous auriez dû brancher le décodeur canard+ (pour éviter le son "brouillé") dès le début.  ::ninja::

----------


## Praetor

> Bon par contre l'horaire c'est chaud pour les gens qui travaillent .


Oui, ma nuit fut courte. Commencer 1h plus tôt (en prime time  :Cigare:  ) pour finir avant minuit serait appréciable.

----------


## scie_sauteuse

C'est sur qu'une heure plus tôt ça m'aurait évité de le payer ce matin, mais je me suis carrément bien marrée ! A cause du freeze j'ai raté le début du sujet de Kahn sur le jeu des petites morts  :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme2016

A 23h j'ai débranché perso. C'était déjà me coucher 1h plus tard que d'habitude.  :Emo:

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

Ouais mais c'était pas possible : une heure plus tôt y avait la ligue 2 d'Overwatch !!!  ::o: 


Je crois que le truc surtout c'est que l'émission a dépassé sa durée prévue. et le fait de passer tard permet certainement ça, plus facilement, puisqu'il y a moins de chance qu'une autre émission soit prévue derrière. 
Bon et puis ça va, 00:30, ça vous met quand même pas plus dedans le matin qu'un jeu qui vous fait penser "one more turn"  ::trollface:: 


(trop cool d'avoir parlé de Cultist Simulator, sinon -et Noël m'a presque fait craqué sur Hitman2 même si là j'ai pas le temps et sûrement une machine à upgrader pour en profiter vraiment-)

----------


## Zerger

> A 23h j'ai débranché perso. C'était déjà me coucher 1h plus tard que d'habitude.


Quel bande de vieux quand même  ::siffle::

----------


## Anonyme2016

Quand tu te lèves a 5h30 tu fais pas trop le mariole avec les heures de couché  :tired: .

On va dire qu'une émission, aussi drôle soit-elle (et visible aujourd'hui pendant les heures de travail  ::ninja:: ), c'est pas super prioritaire sur les heures de sommeil  ::P: .

----------


## Crayle

Cette fois j'ai pu regarder en direct, et j'en suis très content.

J'ai eu l'impression qu'il y avait moins de redites par rapport à ce que j'avais lu dans le mag, et les discussions entre les différents rédacteurs complètent bien les articles initiaux.

Bref, j'ai trouvé l'épisode 2 encore mieux que le 1 !




> Oh et, il est heureux que tout le monde n'ait apparemment pas droit au champagne, car ça m'a permis de voir que vos mugs défoncent. On peut en commander quelque part?


Il me semble avoir entendu Ivan évoquer de nouveaux modèles cette année vu que les autres sont épuisés.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> FISH ON VEUT LA ZIK BORDEL !
> 
> Ou k'on clique pour le harceler ?


C'est là: https://twitter.com/FishboneCPC

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Est-ce que Didier Couly a fait le générique d'ouverture de Canard PC ? J'ai cru voir qu'il avait participé à l’œil du Cyclone de Canal + (quelqu'un confirme ?) et j'ai trouvé qu'on en retrouvait un peu le style dans ce générique.


Non le générique c'est du pur Monsieur Chat.
Mais oui Couly participait à l'Oeil du cyclone de Canal à la grande époque.

----------


## kennyo

Je tombe sur la rediff avec la partie sur Star Citizen, et c'est simplement incroyable...

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Ouais mais c'était pas possible : une heure plus tôt y avait la ligue 2 d'Overwatch !!! 
> Je crois que le truc surtout c'est que l'émission a dépassé sa durée prévue. et le fait de passer tard permet certainement ça


Ce n'était pas un choix mais une contrainte effectivement, puisque l'antenne était occupée avant.
On s'est dit que vu l'age de notre public, c'était pas forcément un problème mais c'est vrai qu'entre l'heure et l'émission qui a dépassé le temps prévu, ça fait vraiment tard.

----------


## scie_sauteuse

> Il me semble avoir entendu Ivan évoquer de nouveaux modèles cette année vu que les autres sont épuisés.


Toutafay.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> C'est là: https://twitter.com/FishboneCPC


Ben merde je pensais pas avoir un jour à m'inscrire sur Twitter... M'enfin si c'est pour la bonne cause  :Cocolol:

----------


## Zerger

Sinon, y'avait entre 1500 et 2000 viewers tout au long de l'émission, c'était pas mal

----------


## FrousT

Très bonne émission, encore mieux que la 1er, continuez comme ça  ::wub:: 

Je retiendrais que Hitman 2 GOTY 2018, et Dota 2 meilleur jeux esport, des gens de goûts, j'en ai jamais douté  :Cigare:

----------


## Zerger

Non, ils ont dit Starcraft 2 meilleur jeu esport car c'est beaucoup plus chouette à regarder. Dota 2 ils ont trouvé ça "inutilement très complexe". Ne modifie pas leur propos stp  :tired:

----------


## FrousT

> Sinon, y'avait entre 1500 et 2000 viewers tout au long de l'émission, c'était pas mal


C'est faux, mais allez rajoute quelques viewers en plus de derrière les fageaux c'est moi qui offre  ::ninja:: 

Et le bonus de fin c'était quoi ? J'ai pas réussi à fixer l'écran stand by pendant 30min  ::wacko::

----------


## Zerger

Euh y'avait le poussin péteur et Pomf qui jouait 10 secondes de guitare, c'est tout non?

----------


## FrousT

> Non, ils ont dit Starcraft 2 meilleur jeu esport car c'est beaucoup plus chouette à regarder. Dota 2 ils ont trouvé ça "inutilement très complexe". Ne modifie pas leur propos stp


Ils ont dit que SC2 c'était bien pour un enfant de 5 ans parcequ'il y a pas grand chose à comprendre  :tired:  Un peu comme le foot, SC2 c'est du foot #raccourci

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Commencer 1h plus tôt ça me plairait aussi, par contre tant que le fond est intéressant comme hier, la durée me va très bien. 
Ils n'ont pas parlé pour "meubler".

Juste un truc, si vous continuez les rotations de rédacteurs, ce serait pas mal d'aborder les questions qui concernent un rédacteur en particulier quand il est là. 
Et ackboo m'a encore fait marrer.   ::happy2::

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) Non le générique (vidéo) c'est du pur Monsieur Chat. (...)


Ok, 10 points de classe féline en plus pour lui.

----------


## Antari0n

> Non, ils ont dit Starcraft 2 meilleur jeu esport car c'est beaucoup plus chouette à regarder. Dota 2 ils ont trouvé ça "inutilement très complexe". Ne modifie pas leur propos stp


Ils ont surtout dit SC2 pour ne pas se faire tabasser par les mecs d' O'Gaming à la sortie.

----------


## Kazemaho

J'ai vraiment bien aimé voir le pauvre Noel se faire maltraité parce qu'il assume bien aimer Overwatch.
Apres Ackboo ca fait 20 ans qu'il aime pas Blizzard et leur jeu, c'est juste pas sa came c'est comme ca  ::): 

Puis c'est cool, on connait déjà plus ou moins la future note de Izual sur Starfield (on s'en doutait remarque).

----------


## LaVaBo

> Quand tu te lèves a 5h30 tu fais pas trop le mariole avec les heures de couché .
> 
> On va dire qu'une émission, aussi drôle soit-elle (et visible aujourd'hui pendant les heures de travail ), c'est pas super prioritaire sur les heures de sommeil .


Sauf que la vidéo sur le twitch Ogaming (une des 3 ou 4 appelées Canard PC #02) fait 12 heures, 44 minutes et 36 secondes. Ca tape fort dans la réserve de sommeil là....  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

S'ils sont aussi efficaces que la dernière fois, ça ne devrait pas tarder à être sur YouTube.

Du coup maintenant on veut connaître les ranks Overwatch de Kahn et Noël Malware (et accessoirement, savoir si ce dernier joue sur console à la manette  ::ninja:: ).  :Bave:

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

> Ils ont surtout dit SC2 pour ne pas se faire tabasser par les mecs d' O'Gaming à la sortie.


J'espère qu'ils ont quand même mis une petite béquille à Noël en passant pour ne pas avoir dit qu'une des grosse partie du plaisir à regarder de l'e-sport vient aussi des commentateurs, notamment Pomf et Thud qui s'inspiraient des envolées de Coréens sur les tournois de Brood War, alors que les sports traditionnels sont invariablement commentés par des croque-morts à qui ont vient d'annoncer qu'il y a plus de frites à la cantine. 
(sauf George Eddy, histoire d'enfoncer encore un peu plus le clou avec l'esprit canal)

----------


## Wavan

Très sympa cette émission! 

En plus je voyais pas certains journalistes comme ça. Je pensais LFS plus vieux, et Ackoo je l'aurais pas reconnu.

----------


## Zerger

Tiens, je retombe sur la rediff, et c'est vrai que la partie Ze Debates me faisait plutot penser à Ze News, ca parlait surtout de jeux à venir

----------


## LaVaBo

> Sauf que la vidéo sur le twitch Ogaming (une des 3 ou 4 appelées Canard PC #02) fait 12 heures, 44 minutes et 36 secondes. Ca tape fort dans la réserve de sommeil là....


Ah en fait, ça enregistre toujours j'ai l'impression, le temps que dure la vidéo est maintenant de plus de 13h30.

----------


## Zerger

Du coup, ca enregistre la rediff qui diffuse l'enregistrement de la rediff?

----------


## Croaker

Qui a oublié d'appuyer sur le bouton "arrêter l'enregistrement" avant de partir ?

----------


## Ruvon

Avant, ils n'arrivaient pas à sauvegarder leurs interventions sur Twitch. Aujourd'hui, ils ne savent plus les arrêter.

Peut-on dire qu'ils progressent ? Et si oui, dans quel sens ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## madoxav

La deuxième était (au moins) aussi bien que la première, bravo à tous et vivement la prochaine !
Mention spéciale au JT.

----------


## Croaker

> Peut-on dire qu'ils progressent ? Et si oui, dans quel sens ?


J'imagine si Ogaming était incapable de streamer ce soir parce que _quelqu'un_ continue de monopoliser l'antenne.
CPC L'émission en boucle pendant un mois sur la chaine. Le rêve des amateurs de Star Citizen.

----------


## Voodoom

C'était super sympa ! Mention spéciale au JT, super classe et bien drôle !  :^_^: 

Et ackboo qui peut être gentil, qui l'eût cru ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Howii

Grâce à l'émission on a quand même un mec des aAa qu'est venu nous expliquer dans un joli pavé sur le topic SC pourquoi c'est bien d'acheter des vaisseaux et pourquoi les journalistes de CPC n'y connaissent rien au business du JV. Ça valait le coup !  :;):

----------


## LeLiquid

Ouai c'était super chouette. Un plaisir à regarder.

Et notre Renard Argenté a abusé de la stat Charisme lors de la création de son perso.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kazemaho

> Grâce à l'émission on a quand même un mec des aAa qu'est venu nous expliquer dans un joli pavé sur le topic SC pourquoi c'est bien d'acheter des vaisseaux et pourquoi les journalistes de CPC n'y connaissent rien au business du JV. Ça valait le coup !


 ::huh::  Faut que j'aille mater ça.

----------


## Groufac

> Je tombe sur la rediff avec la partie sur Star Citizen, et c'est simplement incroyable...
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/01/10/fb5...ea03807e25.jpg


Tain  :^_^: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais sinon en lisant ton commentaire dans le chat: ils avaient bien annoncé Sq42 pour 2016 https://youtu.be/8EC4WHPxnrk?t=240

----------


## Setzer

M^me si je n'ai pas pu rester jusqu’au bout, la première heure était très chouette, on vous a senti un peu plus à l'aise que sur la première et le JT, mazette, je me suis marré tut seul comme un con sous le regard blazé de Mme Setzer  ::):

----------


## Goji

Je commence à mater la redif sur Twitch là, mais y'a des loulous qui discutent en superposition de l'émission c'est tout à fait insupportable.
J'espère que ce ne sera pas présent sur la redif de Youtube...

----------


## Diwydiant

> Je commence à mater la redif sur Twitch là, mais y'a des loulous qui discutent en superposition de l'émission c'est tout à fait insupportable.
> J'espère que ce ne sera pas présent sur la redif de Youtube...


Tu as le lien de la rediffusion, s'il te plait ?  ::): 

Edit : j'ai trouvé  ::):   Mais c'est vrai que les voix en fond c'est un peu gênant  :Emo:

----------


## Croaker

Ca a duré max 3 minutes le "double commentaire". 
J'espère qu'il ne sera pas sur Youtube.

----------


## Blackogg

> Ca a duré max 3 minutes le "double commentaire". 
> J'espère qu'il ne sera pas sur Youtube.


Les voix en fond c'est un commentaire d'un run de Zelda de l'AGDQ.C'est absurde  ::XD:: .

----------


## Oncle_Bob

> Ah en fait, ça enregistre toujours j'ai l'impression, le temps que dure la vidéo est maintenant de plus de 13h30.


Ah c'est pour ça que la vidéo officielle de rediff' du live est si longue ? Canard PC, le magazine du glitch, qui repousse sans arrêt les limites du possible et qui surprend ses abonnés  ::P: .

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Je tombe sur la rediff avec la partie sur Star Citizen, et c'est simplement incroyable...
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/01/10/fb5...ea03807e25.jpg


Marrant, sur ton screenshot c'est pas des gars du topic ou de la guilde Star Citizen CPC.
Au contraire et en tant que fan avoué du projet, j'ai trouvé les propos de la rédaction dans l'ensemble justes et mesuré.
Il y a juste 2-3 points que j'aurai aimé qu'ils touchent: 
- est-ce que SQ42 leur semble prometteur de ce qu'on en sait ?
- Ils ont du mal a recruter des bons devs du backend (network, IA), des commentaires ?

----------


## Zerger

Au fait, c'était quoi cette histoire de page des 1000 gifs? Ca en faisait rire certains

----------


## M.Rick75

> Au fait, c'était quoi cette histoire de page des 1000 gifs? Ca en faisait rire certains


Ah oui, moi non plus je voyais pas (alors que je suis premium depuis... fouyouyouuuuu... un bon paquet de temps). Comme l'histoire de Chantal (Lauby ?) qui revenait aussi beaucoup sur le chat. Est-ce que c'est un gimmick propre à O'Gaming ?

----------


## Drlecteur

Pour l'histoire de Chantal, cela vient tout simplement de Ackboo:

https://twitter.com/ackboo/status/1083075936067772421

(je sais pas intégrer un lien twitter, la honte  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Graine

Pourquoi ackboo ne finit pas l'émission ?  :Emo: 
Je faisais plusieurs choses en même temps je l'ai pas vu partir.

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

Il est parti parce que tu ne le regardais plus !

----------


## M.Rick75

> Pour l'histoire de Chantal, cela vient tout simplement de Ackboo:
> https://twitter.com/ackboo/status/1083075936067772421
> (je sais pas intégrer un lien twitter, la honte  )


D'aaaaccord.  ::):

----------


## Graine

Quel bel homme!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je vais raconter un truc c'est un peu pathos et très con mais bon.
J'étais en HP cet été (2 putains de mois bordel)
J'avais les neurones qui tiltaient de partout un véritable enfer.
Y avais un gars qui ressemblait plus ou moins à Ivan.(En fait pas du tout mais bon.)
Je le vois le 1er ou 2 ème jour mes premiers mots ont été : C'est toi Ivan le Fou qu'est ce que tu fais ici ?
 ::ninja:: 

Désolé!

End of story

----------


## Oncle_Bob

En tout cas la musique de Fishbone déchire une fois encore ^^.

----------


## Izual

Replay propre dispo sur Youtube : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGQBcArMShU 

Et merci pour toutes vos réactions, ça fait plaisir à lire !

----------


## Goji

Super y'a pas les voix superposées sur la vidéo Youtube  ::love::  ::love::  ::love::

----------


## barbarian_bros

Manque plus que le JT à part dans une vidéo dédiée (comme le premier).

----------


## Frypolar

> Pourquoi ackboo ne finit pas l'émission ? 
> Je faisais plusieurs choses en même temps je l'ai pas vu partir.


C’est l’âge.




> Je commence à mater la redif sur Twitch là, mais y'a des loulous qui discutent en superposition de l'émission c'est tout à fait insupportable.
> J'espère que ce ne sera pas présent sur la redif de Youtube...


Ogaming rediffuse en quasi-continue les émissions passées. Lors du live ils stream et enregistrent en local puis rediffusent cet enregistrement local. Sauf que pendant la rediffusion il peut y avoir des échecs :D Mais ça ne modifie en rien l’enregistrement original effectué pendant le direct.

----------


## Pifou

> Pourquoi ackboo ne finit pas l'émission ? 
> Je faisais plusieurs choses en même temps je l'ai pas vu partir.


L'age, il était déjà trop tard pour lui.
C'est pour ça qu'il était gentil ce coup-ci, il était en phase d’endormissement vu l'heure tardive de début de l'émission.  ::ninja::

----------


## jeanviens

l'émission est vraiment intéressante car elle permet d'avoir les avis (parfois contraires) de plusieurs rédacteurs sur un sujet, contrairement au magazine. Polynette extra, musique de générique extra (fishbone ?), j'aime un peu moins le JT (manque de rythme je trouve, mais ça va peut-être progresser avec le temps de ce point de vue là). Ackboo excellent, par contre il est pas blond, c'est quoi ce mensonge sur les dessins de Couly ? Hein ?  :tired: 

Bon l'acting des o'gamingeurs par contre...  :^_^: 

J'aimerais bien voir des anciens le temps d'une émission en guest, ce serait cool.

Mais sinon ce sont 2h30 que je n'ai pas vu passer, bravo !

----------


## Zodex

> Replay propre dispo sur Youtube : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGQBcArMShU 
> 
> Et merci pour toutes vos réactions, ça fait plaisir à lire !


Z'avez réussi à oublier l'auxiliaire avoir dans l'encart indiquant la censure de Youtube vers 2:34:20.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon une telle qualité dès la deuxième émission, ça force le respect. Vivement la prochaine !

----------


## Taï Lolo

> Au fait, c'était quoi cette histoire de page des 1000 gifs? Ca en faisait rire certains


Un gars s'était amusé à faire des gifs d'Ivan (et des autres intervenants) dans l'émission d'Arrêt sur Images sur le DoritosGate. La page d'origine est morte mais on peut encore retrouver la trace de certains :
https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post11348968
https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post10712634

----------


## Zerger

Ahaha  :^_^: 
Merci pour l'explication

----------


## Goji



----------


## Anonyme112

> Manque plus que le JT à part dans une vidéo dédiée (comme le premier).


Je suis sans doute le seul mais j'ai trouvé ça assez naze... limite gênant. Pour le reste rien à dire, les débats étaient intéressants.

----------


## Elroukino

Deux fois que je n'ai pas l'occasion de suivre en direct, mais je me rattrape avec les redifs Youtube, et c'est un vrai plaisir. Cette émission est un super complément au magazine.

ackboo c'est la révélation, tant d'aigreur et de blasitude dans un physique si juvénile et avenant c'est terriblement déstabilisant. J'aime à croire que, sous cette écorce rude d'homme de droite, se cache un cœur de pierre mais de gauche.  ::wub::

----------


## Elian

Les principaux points noirs de la première sont corrigés, mais j'ai moins apprécié le JT ici. Le premier m'a fait ptdr de lolmdr, mais ici rien, à peine un léger sourire. L'humour n'est pas universel  ::): 
Avec la pratique, vous serez sans doute plus à l'aise, mais y'a déjà un gros mieux.

----------


## Alys

Marrant, moi j'ai beaucoup plus ri à celui-ci (de JT), comme quoi.

----------


## Makt

hey ! y aurait un lien vers une rediff ?

----------


## Howii

> hey ! y aurait un lien vers une rediff ?


Oui, il y en a même sûrement plusieurs !

----------


## Blackogg

N'empêche, c'est fou. 
15 ans à chercher des jeux de mots sur tout et n'importe quoi. 
15 ans pour à expérimenter avec l'humour en toute situation.
Et tout ça pour finir par découvrir qu'il suffit de filer des patères à Monsieur Chat pour atteindre le sommet de l'humourisme 3.0.

----------


## Croaker

> hey ! y aurait un lien vers une rediff ?






- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Marrant, moi j'ai beaucoup plus ri à celui-ci (de JT), comme quoi.


Moi c'est plutôt M. Chat qui m'a déçu, surtout parce que je m'attendais à un "centre de visionnage" complètement Baerien mais en fait c'était pas du tout ça.

----------


## Elian

La Surmain m'a par contre fait surrire aux larmes.

----------


## Wulfstan

J'ai bien aimé ce JT, je trouve que Kahn et Noël s'en sortent très bien pour des personnes qui ne sont pas acteurs/comédies/humoristes de métier (à moins qu'on nous cache des choses).  ::): 

Peut-être y aurait-il quelques améliorations à porter au tempo, au rythme avec lequel les brèves sont annoncées. Un peu trop vite comme si la délivrance était au bout de la phrase (ce qui est peut-être le cas). Je pense qu'il ne faudrait pas s'interdire de prendre son temps et d'appuyer certains mots, s'attarder dessus pour leur donner de l'importance, comme dans les vrais JT.

En tout cas, continuez comme ça les gars, vous êtes très bons !  :;):

----------


## Sig le Troll

> https://tof.cx/images/2019/01/13/e2e...dc36fb0f9d.png


Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je retrouve entièrement le personnage dessiné par Couly dans cette image, les traits de sa caricature.  :^_^: 


Sinon, j'ai beaucoup apprécié cette deuxième émission. Plus calme aussi on dirait, comme si il y avait une volonté dans la première de "clashdale" (clash et scandale) , genre, venez vois les vieux aigris qui cassent tout histoire de rameuter du public (pratique de com' / publicité qui fonctionne). J'espère que ce ne sont pas les commentaires qui vous poussent à plus de retenue (vu tout l'aspect "SAV" où vous avez passé un bon moment à revenir sur certains points délicats de l'émission précédente). Je sais que j'étais parmi ceux qui ont critiqué certains aspects, mais même si je ne suis pas en accord total avec la forme et le fond (et le ton?) de certains commentaires, ce sont pourtant des opinions valides. On peut être d'accord sur le fait qu'on ne partage pas les mêmes idées, c'est normal, c'est même bénéfique (dans une certaine mesure). ^^
Ou, tout simplement, c'est juste que j'étais moins touché par les sujets abordés cette fois, je n'étais pas le public (sens)cible (je suis fier de celui-là XD). La première émission brossait un panel plus large.

Et je suis aussi soulagé. Ca ne semble pas prendre la direction de la foire au clash que je craignais. Ce qui me fait penser que le but de ce premier ep était de faire parler de lui pour ramener du monde.

Enfin bref, tout ça pour dire que cette deuxième émission m'était plus agréable. On voit aussi que vous avez plus d'aisance, du moins en apparence, plus de maîtrise. Il reste encore quelques moments de "foire d'empoigne" pour savoir qui va avoir la parole, ça pourrait être amélioré, mais ça va.
Par contre, je parle d'aisance ... Noël Malware a réussi à me refiler un putain de stress avec sa manie de chipoter et de trembler des mains. Étant un chipoteur compulsif ... ça me renvoie à mes propres moments de stress (du moins, en espérant que ce soit ça, j'espère que ce n'est pas une maladie ou autre). Chipoter ... je me demande si ce n'est pas un belgicisme ... mais en écrivant "tripoter" et "tripoteur" ... ça me semble tellement pervers.  ::XD::  Ou qui n'arrête pas de jouer avec ses mains, on pourrait dire ça.

Donc voilà, j'ai bien aimé ... et même si le format vidéo n'est pas un format qui me convient très bien, j'ai quand même trouvé ça agréable et j'attends la suivante avec une certaine impatience.  ::):

----------


## Gero

Très bonne émission, continuez les vidéo c'est toujours un plaisir d'avoir un talk show sur les jeux vidéo en français !

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Manque plus que le JT à part dans une vidéo dédiée (comme le premier).


C'est le trailer de 

Spoiler Alert! 


L4D3

 qu'il faut dans une vidéo à part !

----------


## scie_sauteuse

Tu peux le retrouver sur le twitter d'O Gaming: https://twitter.com/OGaming_TV/statu...15465839427585

----------


## Wagnerius

Les vidéos sont de mieux en mieux. C'est cool.
Et c'est vraiment un format différent qui apporte quelque chose. 

Par contre, des que la bande parle du marché du JV ou des développeurs, c'est cringe niveau 1000, tellement c'est à coté de la plaque.

----------


## Zerger

Ca commence à faire un paquet de gens qui savent tout mieux que les autres !

----------


## Kazemaho

> Ca commence à faire un paquet de gens qui savent tout mieux que les autres !


En fait c'est marrant parce que justement CPC est sans langue de bois et plus proche d'un avis réel que la majorité des autres journaux style kotaku qui pipotent neuf fois sur dix pour embellir le truc.
Mais comme 99,99% des joueurs n'ont en fait aucune idée de comment c'est vraiment chez les devs, ca passe  ::): 

Ca me fait penser fortement à la generation TF1 qui vit sa vie par procuration dans les reportages TV et qui est persuadé de savoir comment marche le monde et si on a le malheur de leur dire le contraire, "c'est pas vrai, ils l'ont dit à la TV".

----------


## Zerger

Je vais tenter ca avec mon garagiste au prochain contrôle technique: "Non mais t'y connais rien en bagnole de toute facon, bien sur que ma voiture peut encore rouler"

----------


## Ruvon

> Je vais tenter ca avec mon garagiste au prochain contrôle technique: "Non mais t'y connais rien en bagnole de toute facon, bien sur que ma voiture peut encore rouler, je regarde Top Gear on me la fait pas à moi"


Fixed  ::ninja::

----------


## Howii

> Ca commence à faire un paquet de gens qui savent tout mieux que les autres !


C'est la nouvelle vague des experts CPC !

----------


## Kazemaho

Surtout que ca critique Ackboo (my hero) pour sa couverture de Star Citizen mais personne dit rien a Izual (my nemesis) qui est de mauvaise foi et sans aucune objectivité des que ca parle Bethesda et Fallout et RPG en general en fait (tant que c'est pas Fallout 2)...

2 poids 2 mesures, c'est pas beau ca  ::siffle::   ::ninja::

----------


## PG 13

Ackboo a été trop gentil et complaisant avec SC, c' est un fait  ::ninja::

----------


## Wulfstan

> Ackboo a été trop gentil et complaisant avec SC, c' est un fait


Mais qui te dit qu'il s'agissait vraiment d'Ackboo ?

Ackboo est-il même encore vivant ?

Il n'aura échappé à personne que Noël Malware et Ackboo se trouvaient côte à côte durant l'émission. Noël Malware, l'homme au sourire déstabilisant, abonné depuis sa tendre enfance à Nouveau Détective, Enquêtes Criminelles, Dossiers Criminels et Polar & Crime. Qui ne nous dit pas que Noël Malware a tout simplement le bras très long, un talent indéniable de ventriloque, et que son voisin n'était rien d'autre qu'une marionnette savamment façonnée à partir du corps empaillé d'Ackboo ? Et que le départ de ce dernier de l'émission n'était pas dû qu'à une simple crampe? Une crampe que Noël aura éloignée tout le reste de l'émission en occupant ses mains avec les deux feutres qui se trouvaient devant lui (oui oui, on l'a tous remarqué)...

 ::ninja:: 

(plein d'amour à toute l'équipe)

----------


## Wagnerius

> C'est la nouvelle vague des experts CPC !


bof, apres plus de 10 ans dans le metier, ca me va.

----------


## Howii

C'est bien ce que je dis.

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Tu peux le retrouver sur le twitter d'O Gaming: https://twitter.com/OGaming_TV/statu...15465839427585


Merci je l'avais déjà vu, mais j'aurais voulu le trouver sur youtube

----------


## Kazemaho

Non mais sérieusement, quelqu'un se rappelle de quand Ackboo a rejoint le navire? 95? 96?
C'etait un peu après Casque je crois sachant que Casque c'était en 92... (putain ca passe trop vite  ::'(:  )

----------


## Wavan

1999 d'après Wikipédia.

----------


## Ruvon

> Surtout que ca critique Ackboo (my hero) pour sa couverture de Star Citizen mais personne dit rien a Izual (my nemesis) qui est de mauvaise foi et sans aucune objectivité des que ca parle Bethesda et Fallout et RPG en general en fait (tant que c'est pas Fallout 2)...
> 
> 2 poids 2 mesures, c'est pas beau ca


Grave, 3/10 pour F76, c'est beaucoup trop quand tu vois comment il continue de se casser la gueule, ça sent la complaisance ; il a du recevoir le sac en nylon et une caisse de Nuka-Cola en échange...

----------


## Kazemaho

> 1999 d'après Wikipédia.


 :;): 
Juste, je confondais avec Datrouduculz hideout qui date d'avant en effet...
#putainonestvieux

----------


## Howii

> Juste, je confondais avec Datrouduculz hideout qui date d'avant en effet...
> #putainonestvieux


Il était déjà méchant à l'époque  ::ninja::

----------


## Noel Malware

> Il n'aura échappé à personne que Noël Malware et Ackboo se trouvaient côte à côte durant l'émission. Noël Malware, l'homme au sourire déstabilisant, abonné depuis sa tendre enfance à Nouveau Détective, Enquêtes Criminelles, Dossiers Criminels et Polar & Crime. Qui ne nous dit pas que Noël Malware a tout simplement le bras très long, un talent indéniable de ventriloque, et que son voisin n'était rien d'autre qu'une marionnette savamment façonnée à partir du corps empaillé d'Ackboo ? Et que le départ de ce dernier de l'émission n'était pas dû qu'à une simple crampe? Une crampe que Noël aura éloignée tout le reste de l'émission en occupant ses mains avec les deux feutres qui se trouvaient devant lui (oui oui, on l'a tous remarqué)...


Doux Jésus...

----------


## Kazemaho

Y a que moi que ca choque que Noel n'ai meme pas le droit à un nom en rouge sur le forum? Bizutage du nouveau???

----------


## Howii

> Y a que moi que ca choque que Noel n'ai meme pas le droit à un nom en rouge sur le forum? Bizutage du nouveau???


Pareil pour Replay, Reaplay, Reeplay, Riz plaie

Pareil pour Helen, je crois.

----------


## Kazemaho

Mouais ou alors ils les exploitent mais ne prenne pas la peine de leur faire l'honneur car ils ont prévu de les sacrifier sur l'autel du Vault Dweller pour inaugurer la construction de leur vault personnelle...
Methode classique quoi  :Cocolol:

----------


## Ruvon

> Pareil pour Replay, Reaplay, Reeplay, Riz plaie
> 
> Pareil pour Helen, je crois.


Ellen  :X1:

----------


## Howii

> Ellen


 :Boom:

----------


## Rajek

J'ai vu (enfin!) l'émission #2

Intro canard top, gardez la !

Après visionnage je me dis que vous avez intérêt à faire qqchose avec cette histoire d'avis pluriel au sein de la rédac, 
Ce serait peut être une bonne idée d'évoquer justement lors des émission des avis différenciés sur des jeux testés dans les mag ou qui ont généré de la discussion en interne.
Dur à faire sur papier et un gros plus pour le format "débat" et vivant de l'émission !

Noel Malware apporte vraiment un plus à l'émission avec ses avis bien étayé (en espérant que tu seras moins stressé des mains pour les prochaines, ça détourne l'attention !... Sinon mettez lui une camisole  ::|: )  
Sébum également avec un discours construit et apporte un peu de recul sur les sujets
Chat : faire valoir comique ne marche pas trop je trouve => j'aurais préféré qu'il joue la carte à fond en citant des commentaires débiles de viewers


Essayez de fine tune vos transitions lors du montage mais continuez  ::):

----------


## Pifou

> Juste, je confondais avec Datrouduculz hideout qui date d'avant en effet...
> #putainonestvieux


Nan, c'est le ackboo de CPC derrière ça ?
J'avais bien rigolé en découvrant la page, à l'époque ...  :Fouras:

----------


## Elian

La page en 1337speak ? Ouep, c'est d'ackboo.

----------


## Pifou

Pour les p'tits jeunes qui connaitraient pas : http://www.tsgk.net/cowboyz/tdcindex.html

Bon, par contre, suis pas sûr que les moins de 35 puissent comprendre les références ... gosh !

----------


## Jul Marston

> un petit encadré persistant, ou récurrent, présentant très brièvement les divers points de l'émission et mettant en surbrillance le sujet actuel serait un plus. Enfin un truc comme ça, quoi


ah, je ne suis pas le seul à regarder la 21 !

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Je passe en coup de vent pour vous dire que les musiques de Fishbone pour l'émission sont disponibles sur BandCamp: http://fb-1.bandcamp.com/album/canard-pc-l-mission
Il y a un morceau "Fishrector's cut" du générique en prime.

----------


## Goji

Excellent  ::lol::

----------


## Antari0n

On va faire comme sur Twitch
SourPls
(_(_) (_|_) (_)_) (_|_) (_(_)

----------


## Makt

> Oui, il y en a même sûrement plusieurs !


Merci !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci Croaker.

----------


## Himodaur

Des débats intelligents et drôles sur les jeux vidéos réalisés par mon journal préféré, j'en ai rêvé, ils l'ont fait !

----------


## Howii

> Pour les p'tits jeunes qui connaitraient pas : http://www.tsgk.net/cowboyz/tdcindex.html
> 
> Bon, par contre, suis pas sûr que les moins de 35 puissent comprendre les références ... gosh !


Si si, t'inquiète ^^

Edit : Il est putain de doué le Fishbone.

----------


## Taï Lolo

> Je passe en coup de vent pour vous dire que les musiques de Fishbone pour l'émission sont disponibles sur BandCamp: http://fb-1.bandcamp.com/album/canard-pc-l-mission
> Il y a un morceau "Fishrector's cut" du générique en prime.


Bravo Fishbone !  ::lol:: 

Ceux qui ont acheté les pistes en MP3, essayez le morceau de l'émission 1 dans Audiosurf. Ça rend super bien !

----------


## Howii

> Bravo Fishbone ! 
> 
> Ceux qui ont acheté les pistes en MP3, essayez le morceau de l'émission 1 dans Audiosurf. Ça rend super bien !


Excellente idée ça ! :D

----------


## Flad

Parait qu'il y a de nouveaux "intégristes" qui veulent tout faire péter en criant "allah ackboo" !
Ca fait froid dans le dos.

----------


## vectra

Booboo président  :Cell:

----------


## Canard WC

Question cruciale !
Il est quand l'épisode N° 3 ?
 ::ninja::

----------


## M.Rick75

À priori le 6/02. Plus d'infos (quand il y en aura) notamment ici:
Agenda des émissions de Canard PC - Prochaine émission 06/02/2019

----------


## SFK94

Hi  ::): 
Mon petit retour :
J'ai bien aimé l'émission #2 mais qui - je trouve - n'a pas beaucoup évolué depuis la première.
La core legacy team (Ackboo, Kahn, Sebum et Izual bien sûr  :^_^: ) est au top, j'adore l'esprit.
Et ça le fait avec Malware et Replay, the next generation, tous les deux très pertinents, bien en place.
Et honnêtement, si l'on peut dire que les interventions de M. Chat, les ponctuations téléphone rouge / dymo sont dispensables, je me dis que ce côté cheap, mal foutu, ultra amateur² donne un certains charme à l'ensemble.
Enfin, sur des sujets aussi intéressants que la conservation des JV à la bibliothèque nationale, je pense que le minimum aurait été un petit reportage (je sais que ça doit coûter, prendre du temps, etc.) ou une petite interview histoire de donner plus de fond, car de manière générale c'est un peu ce qui manque au global, des éléments venant étayer les propos...
Note : quand je vois Ackboo et quand je me dis qu'il est peu ou prou dans presse JV depuis au moins 25 ans (?) et qu'il en fait autant en âge... : mais bord** comment fais-tu ??? ou bien chapeau la maquilleuse d'O'Gaming  ::): .

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ça fera plaisir à Izual tiens  :^_^: 

Pour les reportages, c'est dans le mag  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> mes reportages


Tu nous avais caché quelque chose !  ::o:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

J'ai fourché  ::|:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Vous êtes tellement gentils.  :Emo:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Vous êtes tellement gentils.


Faut bien équilibrer avec ta légendaire mauvaise humeur  ::trollface:: 
D'ailleurs tu fais bien trop sage dans l'émission, tu as besoin de ton casque pour sortir la tronçonneuse et retrouver Dark Kahn Lusth ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

J'étais trop loin de booboo, du coup on a pas pu se doser comme d'hab.  :^_^:

----------


## SFK94

> Ça fera plaisir à Izual tiens 
> 
> Pour les reportages, c'est dans le mag


Oups (petite modif' vite fait bien fait, il n'y verra rien, j'en suis sûr  ::ninja:: )...

Effectivement dans le business model de CPC qui est avant tout un magazine cela n'aurait pas forcément d'intérêt...
Mais l'exercice aura ses limites un jour... et il faudra passer la seconde et réussir à proposer du contenu diversifié et capable de générer suffisamment de brouzoufs pour au moins être à l'équilibre (car mine de rien 2h30 de discussion, ça se prépare, ça engage du temps, des coûts... même si la team CPC est dans une démarche sacerdotale et qu'ils peuvent bien bosser gratos après tout hein  ::lol:: )...

----------


## Monsieur Chat

Merci pour tous vos commentaires, encouragements, et critiques. KEUR KEUR
Sur ce, c'est journée tournage je décolle !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dv13...DMMdv13gl0a-FA






> N'empêche, c'est fou. 
> 15 ans à chercher des jeux de mots sur tout et n'importe quoi. 
> 15 ans pour à expérimenter avec l'humour en toute situation.
> Et tout ça pour finir par découvrir qu'il suffit de filer des patères à Monsieur Chat pour atteindre le sommet de l'humourisme 3.0.

----------


## perverpepere

> Vous êtes tellement gentils.


Rassure toi c'est uniquement parcequ'il n'y a que ceux qui ont aimé l'émission qui viennent ici pour en parler.


Enfin depuis mon message c'est tous -1  ::trollface::

----------


## Loner

Merci de faire cette émission. C'est instructif et je retrouve avec plaisir le ton de CPC. Et je perçois aussi mieux les différences d'approche au sein de la rédac'. Courage pour les commentaires idiots que vous recevez sur Youtube !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

C'est ce soir la nouvelle !  ::lol:: 

Pas contre 20h c'est pas parent-friendly  ::|:  #teamjamaiscontent

----------


## Zerger

J'espère que j'aurais le temps de finir mes crêpes à temps pour l'émission  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

On est de sortie, j'ai les boules.  ::cry::

----------


## Izual

A cause d'une panne de courant chez Ogaming, l'émission ne pourra pas avoir lieu ce soir. On la reprogramme pour demain, jeudi 7 février, à 20h.

----------


## Zerger

Et ma soirée crêpes alors? Vous y avez pensé??

Monstres !!

----------


## Olorin

Du coup ça résout le dilemme CPC vs Burger Quiz, c'est cool.

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai un truc demain aussi.  :Boom:

----------


## PG 13

> A cause d'une panne de courant chez Ogaming, l'émission ne pourra pas avoir lieu ce soir. On la reprogramme pour demain, jeudi 7 février, à 20h.


Comment on va vous saigner  :Cell:

----------


## Howii

Nice, je pouvais pas regarder et c'est reporté. Quelle veine j'ai !  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Nice, je pouvais pas regarder et c'est reporté. Quelle veine j'ai !


T'es quand même chié d'être allé couper le courant chez Ogaming juste pour ton confort personnel.  :tired:

----------


## Howii

> T'es quand même chié d'être allé couper le courant chez Ogaming juste pour ton confort personnel.


Fallait t'inscrire au 6v6  ::ninja::

----------


## Pifou

La panne de courant, c'est la bonne excuse.

La vraie raison, c'est qu'il y avait la nouvelle saison de Top Chef qui commençait hier soir !

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Nice, je pouvais pas regarder et c'est reporté. Quelle veine j'ai !


Pareil

----------


## Izual

Finalement, les problèmes de courant ont persisté chez O'gaming donc on programme l'émission #3 pour *lundi 11 février à 20h*.

----------


## Howii

> Finalement, les problèmes de courant ont persisté chez O'gaming donc on programme l'émission #3 pour *lundi 11 février à 20h*.


C'est juste parfait, je serai rentré de vacances. C'est vraiment un petit miracle !

Mais sinon votre émission coûte tellement cher que les mecs d'O'Gaming peuvent plus payer les factures ?

----------


## M.Rick75

> Finalement, les problèmes de courant ont persisté chez O'gaming (...)


C'est depuis que vous avez monté des multiprises en série chez eux ?  ::):

----------


## Zodex

Ou alors y'a une colonie de lapins qui bouffent les câbles chez O'Gaming...  :tired:

----------


## Praetor

Cette organisation est un scandale  :Cell:

----------


## Oncle_Bob

La vraie question, c'est combien de temps Zerger va tenir avant de bouffer ses crêpes  ::P: .

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Finalement, les problèmes de courant ont persisté chez O'gaming donc on programme l'émission #3 pour *lundi 11 février à 20h*.


Bravo pour votre souplesse collective, c'est chouette de pas annuler même si ça a du être lourd à replanifier.

----------


## kaien56ashtor

Une secte de Montargis , la Ville que l'on ne doit pas invoquer a la Lune Rousse , 
a invoquer des Démons des septième cercles électriques  pour punir C.P.C   ::|:  ::|:  ::|:

----------

